# GBOMB peanut butter conspiracy



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (10/7/18)

Hi all hope you are having a good day. Bought some GBOMB peanut butter conspiracy today and i find it to have extremely muted flavour cause i have tried in two good flavour rdas with great coils (soul s clone with a 28 nano aliens and a wasp nano with a 26 polished fused clapton) and wanted to know if its just me or if i have done something wrong coil wise. 
I love the smell of the juice and wish the flavour could come through just as strong

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (12/7/18)

GBOMB has shown just how great customer service is and sorted the situation out

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## franshorn (12/7/18)

@SSSSMARCUSSSSS 

What was the issue?


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (12/7/18)

The wicking inwas usimg was sub par but went and got cotton bacon and now its sorted

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

